
Show HN: Coinbytes – Read news about cryptocurrencies across the web in 1 place - elayabharath
http://www.coinbytes.news/
======
elayabharath
Made this as a 1 day hack.

Would love your feedback on .. 1\. Is this useful at all? e.g. read all the
news about Ethereum across the web in 1 place 2\. What are the news / article
sources you would like to see? 3\. Would you be interested in a newsletter
everyday about a particular cryptocurrency? 4\. Sentiment analysis of the news
stories?

Thanks in advance for the feedback. If any of you would like to contribute to
this project, please feel free to reach out.

